# eggplant recipe?



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

I need a recipe for eggplant that does not involve frying the eegplant. Anyone have a good one?


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cutinto 1/2" slices, sprinkle liberally with sea salt on both sides & sit on drying rack (for cookies, ect.) for about 30 minutes. After 30 minutes or so rinse them off, pat them dry, brush with olive oil,season with sea salt, cracked pepper, red pepper flake, & garlic powder. Grill 3-6 minutes each side.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

This one's pretty good.

Stuffed Eggplant - Eggplant Shrimp Boats

Makes: 6 servings 
Prep Time: 20 minutes 
Cook Time: 30 minutes 
Ready In: 50 minutes 

Ingredients 
2 large eggplants 2 cups water 
1 tsp salt 2 tbsp butter or margarine 
1/2 cup diced celery 1/4 cup chopped green pepper 
1/4 cup parsley chopped fine 2 cups cooked rice 
1 pound shrimp cleaned and chopped 1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup chopped green onions scallions 


Directions 
Cut eggplants in half, scoop center of eggplants out and dice. Save eggplant shells. 
Add water and salt to eggplant shells in saucepan and boil for 5 minutes.
Drain. Melt butter in frying pan. Add celery, green onions, green pepper, and parsley. 
Saute until tender. Stir in diced eggplant, rice, shrimp and seasonings. 
Cook 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Fill eggplant halves. 
Bake in a 375 degree oven approximately 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Subsitute eggplant for meat on your favorite lasagna recipe


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

All those sound good. I do some of those and get a bit creative(failures) with all the veggies. You can sub in cakes, beagels, pies, mashed potatoes, corn fritters you name it. Even if I'mjust burning a burger, put the slices on a flat grittle, a little olive oil (lately it's flax seed oil) supposed to be better for my ageing body, sea salt, cracked pepper and after you turn them add your kind of cheese,we put some dried(fresh) herbs(in one of our old pepper grinders) on top, and take em off when the cheese melts. I'll bet the kids will even eat them!! Almost smack ur momma good! Should be great for you BGE guys, but for us lonely gas grillers it tastes pretty good too! And it also goes great with fish! Happy Grillin! 

Skip


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

All those sound good. I do some of those and get a bit creative(failures) with all the veggies. You can sub in cakes, bagels, pies, mashed potatoes, corn fritters you name it. Even if I'mjust burning a burger, put the slices on a flat grittle, a little olive oil (lately it's flax seed oil) supposed to be better for my ageing body, sea salt, cracked pepper and after you turn them add your kind of cheese,we put some dried(fresh) herbs(in one of our old pepper grinders) on top, and take em off when the cheese melts. I'll bet the kids will even eat them!! Almost smack ur momma good! Should be great for you BGE guys, but for us lonely gas grillers it tastes pretty good too! And it also goes great with fish! Happy Grillin! 

Skip


----------

